# Open water?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Are there any places to boat fish right now? I know bismarck has been really warm. I am going out west in about a week for a family thing, and my father in law wants to know if there is anywhere to fish with his boat. Even if it's not for walleye, we just need to get out.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

If you make it to bismarck hit up the river, the walleye bite has been pretty solid from what ive been hearing


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

averyghg said:


> If you make it to bismarck hit up the river, the walleye bite has been pretty solid from what ive been hearing


The missouri right? Never been there, what are some good spots?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yep thats the one im talkin about........as for good spots....its really variable from year to year, im not sure what the water level is right now so i couldn't tell ya.......if anything id go south, it seems thats where the bigger concentrations of fish are.

And another thing, if you haven't fished the river it can be very very tricky driving. Lots of sandbars and sunken trees that are right below the surface and can sneak up on ya so you'd want to drive slow for starters.

Use you imagination and it might help you find some fish, look for slow moving water or calm inlets holding water and try pitchin some jigs. If there in there you'll probably know pretty quick.

Sorry i couldn't give you any more info but i haven't been out there yet this year. Im still hittin the ice for the fish


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

averyghg said:


> yep thats the one im talkin about........as for good spots....its really variable from year to year, im not sure what the water level is right now so i couldn't tell ya.......if anything id go south, it seems thats where the bigger concentrations of fish are.
> 
> And another thing, if you haven't fished the river it can be very very tricky driving. Lots of sandbars and sunken trees that are right below the surface and can sneak up on ya so you'd want to drive slow for starters.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, fishing is fishing. Jigging, 6 in to a foot off the bottom, minnow right now sound about right?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

in my fishing experiences you *Always* want to make contact with the bottom, except in the cases the the fish are suspended, which in this case they shouldn't be.

You can vary how far off the bottom you pop your jig up. I usually don't think mine ever comes up over a foot. But like i said, its good to vary it up


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The fishing on the river has been pretty good depending when the weather has let us out. The best fishing has been up at the tail race. A couple of my friends were up there yesterday and they had there limit (15) in just over an hour and then played catch and release for the rest of the day. They figured they easily caught over 50 walleye between 16"-24".


----------

